# Vertical lines Sony Bravia KDL 40WL140



## jleavitt (Apr 3, 2010)

Approximately (10) Vertical lines intermittently appear across the screen?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

either the display processor or the Screen itself, most likely (IMHO) the screen.

just a small chance some connector isn't mating properly ..


----------

